# Faelan has earned his JH title !!!!!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just received a multimedia pic of Faelan proudly sporting his 4th orange ribbon......Faelan has earned his JH title. 

I thank the many friends who have helped, cheered us on when things were going great and encouraged me when I needed it most, I thank Frank McKane especially who took over training and handling my Faelan when I realized I just did not have the time or expertise to expose him to all he needed to know – at least not without giving up obedience and agility which is too dear to my heart. Faelan is now officially known as:

Windrush Amber Sunrise’s Zachane CDX GN RA AXP OJP JH CGC CCA​ 
 While I gave up training my Faelan for Hunt Tests, I never gave up on my dog and he will continue being day trained and handled by Frank for Hunt Tests. I find the poem below deeply touches my heart about my feelings about this title. Substitute Hunt Test for Obedience and it comes alive for me.
 *
What's an Obedience Title, Really? 
by Sandy Mowery, from Front & Finish*

Not just a brag,​ not just a stepping stone to a higher title,​ not just an adjunct to competitive scores;​ a title is a tribute to the dog that bears it, ​ a way to honor the dog,​ an ultimate memorial.​ It will remain in the record and in the memory,​ for about as long as anything in this world can remain. 

And though the dog himself doesn't know or care ​ that his achievements have been noted,​ a title says many things in the world of humans, ​ where such things count. 

A title says your dog was intelligent, adaptable, and good natured.​ It says that your dog loved you enough to do the things that please you,​ however crazy they may have sometimes seemed. 

In addition, a title says that you love your dog.​ That you loved to spend time with him​ because he was a good dog and that you believed in him enough​ to give him yet another chance when he failed​ and in the end your faith was justified. 

A title proves that your dog inspired you​ to that special relationship enjoyed by so few;​ that in a world of disposable creatures,​ this dog with a title was greatly loved,​ and loved greatly in return. 

And when that dear short life is over,​ the title remains as a memorial of the finest kind,​ the best you can give to a deserving friend.​ Volumes of praise in one small set of initials after the name. 

An obedience title is nothing less that the true love and respect,​ given and received and recorded permanently.​


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow!!! Congratulations!! What a lovely tribute to your boy. Can you share the photo? I'd love to see!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

YAHOO! Congratulations Faelaney, I knew you could do it!

I'm so glad you kept him going and have some of the fondest memories of early training. Can we say "Post office" ????

Very happy for all.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

HIP HIP HOORAY!! 
Give Faelan a hug and a kiss from me. 

Any details? We love details and pictures.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!!!!!! Congratulations!!! Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

... and apparently he did Frank proud  

10's across the board with water entries that were stunning  

The only pic I have is on my phone as a multimedia message - I do not know if there was a photographer at the test so sorry, no pictures. But Frank was smiling almost as broadly as I am and is very upbeat about Faelan's potential for Senior & possibly Master.

Oh, almost forgot. For Faelan's land flyer, he would have stepped on the mark, but the bird was a runner. So Frank says he could only see Faelan's tail as he worked for his bird, but found it and brought it on home


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> ... and apparently he did Frank proud
> 
> 10's across the board with water entries that were stunning
> 
> ...


Then your boy has people smiling from coast to coast cause I'm sitting here with a big grin on my face.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

That's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!! Beautiful poem too, thanks for posting it! ♥


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! So happy Faelan could make you and Frank so proud.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - oh yeah; Post Office  where you got almost as wet as the dogs and Faelan learned about repeated water marks ; yes, again you get to go!!:wavey::wavey:





boomers_dawn said:


> YAHOO! Congratulations Faelaney, I knew you could do it!
> 
> I'm so glad you kept him going and have some of the fondest memories of early training. Can we say "Post office" ????
> 
> Very happy for all.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! 

Will I get to see Faelan this Fall at our Hunt Test?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow congratulations to you and your boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  No, he is not ready for Senior (yet). Frank and I are also teasing each other about not confusing him with field Over and hand signals versus agility & Utility over & signals LOL So maybe next spring?



gdgli said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Will I get to see Faelan this Fall at our Hunt Test?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Faelan!! You guys have eorked hard and now have your well deserved new title. Doesn't this qualify him for his VC title?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks 

I should probably check on the VC title - is that GRCA or AKC? (as she sheepishly admits she doesn't keep up with these things LOL) 




AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats to Team Faelan!! You guys have eorked hard and now have your well deserved new title. Doesn't this qualify him for his VC title?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats! Good boy Faelan!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, you guys! He's amassing quite the little alphabet after his name.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - he is a good dog 



tippykayak said:


> Congrats, you guys! He's amassing quite the little alphabet after his name.


----------

